# Frizzy Feathers



## Hayley (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello
I have 8 chickens that are about 7 months old, until a couple of weeks ago their feathers were beautiful and healthy looking. Now they all have frizzy feathers around their tails and my Easter Egger has frizzy feathers all over.
I don't think this has to do with molting. I am in the desert so it's not humidity. Has anyone experienced this?
Thanks,
Hayley


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like molting. Have you checked for pin feathers?


----------



## Hayley (Jan 18, 2014)

No! What
Should I be looking for?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just pass your hand over their bodies, see if you notice any prickly areas. Those will be new feathers coming in. 

Try not to rub them the wrong way it can be quite painful for them.


----------

